# Monarch Pass BC Beta?



## El Kabong (Dec 14, 2005)

I was thinking of heading down to monarch pass next week and poking around in the BC a little bit. I have heard great things about the area but have never been down there and I was hoping for some help from you guys. 

What are the main areas to ski from the pass there, what kind of hike in/out? I will be with my gf who is new to the backcountry so I am looking for some mellow stuff.

Does everything need to be skinned, or would it be possible to boot to some of the closer shots?

Any other information or links would be greatly apperciated. Thanks


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Lots of good tours off the top of the pass and just below the top of the pass. If you are looking for mellow stuff the best option will be Snowstake Bowl and Pass Bowl both of which are accessed from the parking lot found on the south side of hwy 50 just before the big switch back that takes you to the top of the pass. There is alomst always a good skin track established and once you are in there you can poke around to find different aspects/shots. Otherwise there is Monarch Ridge, accessed from the top parking lot, Gracy's, etc. Lots to do. If you get up on the pass and start at Snowstake you will figure it out from there. Basically everything regularlly skied is accessed from the top of the pass and you can see from Snowstake. You will need skins. No real good boot packing options plus you will piss off the locals if you boot up our skin tracks...not me I'm mellow bro. Headwaters in Salida has rental gear, skins etc. We had a great storm last night a foot of fresh, got some laps in the morn, dawn patrol style, the conditions are great on Monarch...come on down!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Mike's all wrong. There's nothing worth skiing up on Monarch Pass. It's all rumors and bullshit. 8)


----------



## El Kabong (Dec 14, 2005)

well if you insist, then i guess i just won't come down there. 

mike, thanks for the info, I will probably be down there next week and will poke around a little, and i promise not to let anyone boot in your skin track.

you guys have any ideas for a reasonable dayhike in the area, i was thinking of maybe spending the night in salida while I was down there and going for a snowshoe/tour somewhere


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> Mike's all wrong. There's nothing worth skiing up on Monarch Pass. It's all rumors and bullshit.


Yeah, I am full of shit if you've ever hung out with me at Benson's you would know that for sure. I didn't have another kick ass morning of powder skiing again today either. But I do try to trick people into coming to Salida to spend money...

Nate Ward and Nate Porter wrote a guide book called Skinny Skis and Snowshoes that details all of that sort of activity in our area. You can get it at Headwaters in Salida and Nate will sign it for you right there. Although I have to tell you that no one should willingly go snowshoeing unless their wives make them (mine has).


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Mike,

I am heading that way in the morning, I am supposed to meet up with some friends there but I haven't heard back from them yet. How easy is it to hook up with folks ther on a weekday afternoon? I have been there once before but I am not really into skiing bc solo.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Danny


----------

